# Move from NZ to Dubai - salary enquiry



## raghav (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have received a job offer for the position of a Senior Research Executive based in Dubai. They have offered 197,000 AED yearly. This is inclusive of accomodation, fuel and car allowance etc. Plus they have offered annual return tickets for my wife and myself and medical insurance. Also a one of furnishing allowance for 20,000 AED to be written of over 36 months. 

We are a family of two and are moving from New Zealand to Dubai for the first time. Can someone please advice if this salary is good enough to start and have acomfortable life and save some money at the same time ?

Your advice will be greatly appreciated. We are nervous about our move.

Thank,
Raghav


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am moving this to the Dubai section....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In short - no it isn't!

A salary of AED 16,500 a month is not enough if you have to pay for accommodation. Rent is expensive.

Have a read through other threads in this section for information regarding costs.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

NO WAY MATE!

My hubby was offered 300,000 AED per year all inclusive - and that isn't even enough!!!!

You really need to reconsider your move, 197000 is like pittance!!, especially when a good 1br apartment is 100,000 per year, 3/4 of your salary!!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

16,500 - they are having a laugh! back to the drawing board for you two I am afraid.


----------



## raghav (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. This is very helpful. Now here is something you will definately die laughing at...this company offered me 13400AED p/m prior to this offer which i declined. 
This is an MNC, probably number one in its industry. I am not sure if they are taking a chance by making offers like this and expecting me to accept or this is what my qualifications and experience are worth over there ?
Having negotiated a little bit already (this has being going on for 3 months now) do you think i can negotiate more, if yes....any advice on how ?

Or should i just start looking for jobs again. It seems extremely difficult getting an interview there or maybe i am looking at all the wrong places.

Thanks again Geordie, Alli and Ellphaba. I will look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

do a search on other posts about what is an acceptable package and take it from there, 

Basic in region of 20 - 25 k
Housing 150 ish
medical, flights etc


----------



## raghav (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Geordie,

Apart from basic salary between 20 - 25 k per/month, is it common for employers to pay for housing as well ?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Basic salary should be no less than 30k per month, otherwise you are just wasting your time, it costs alot of money to pack up your life and start anew elsewhere. Ive seen examples of where employers pay for housing, but generally they just offer an "allowance", which ends up being included in the package per month. 25k per month including housing is rubbish, I just couldn't justify doing it.
If you want, i have asked alot of similar questions on this board so have a look at the other threads that I have made and see if that helps.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

raghav said:


> Thanks Geordie,
> 
> Apart from basic salary between 20 - 25 k per/month, is it common for employers to pay for housing as well ?



yes it is, like Alli says you either get an allowance or it is just added to your basic salary


----------



## raghav (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Thanks again. I agree with you. Infact I tried to negotiate further today, asking for 17500 AED basic plus 130K yearly for housing and 1750 AED per month for fuel. I have been turned down and informed there will be no further negotiation. 
So I guess it is back to searching jobs again. The problem I have faced is that over 3 months of applying I have not received a single call or response from any of the consultants or jobs applied over job sites. This particular company I contacted directly from their website. Am I looking at the wrong places? Any suggestions?


----------



## raghav (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Thanks again. I agree with you. Infact I tried to negotiate further today, asking for 17500 AED basic plus 130K yearly for housing and 1750 AED per month for fuel. I have been turned down and informed there will be no further negotiation. 
So I guess it is back to searching jobs again. The problem I have faced is that over 3 months of applying I have not received a single call or response from any of the consultants or jobs applied over job sites. This particular company I contacted directly from their website. Am I looking at the wrong places? Any suggestions?


----------



## raghav (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. All advice and suggestions are really appreciated. Any decision i make now will be a well informed one. I will know exactly what i should expect when i get there. 

PS. I will be in touch again before i come over.


----------

